# Gonna start loading for rifle



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Got me a set of Lee dies for my 7.62x39. Ain't never loaded no rifle brass afor. Anybody got any pointers for a pistol loader? I know I've gotta lube the cases so what's the best lube for the job? I bought the Pace Setter dies so it came with a crimp die. I'm interested to see how well that works. If I really like it I might spring for the pistol crimp dies too.
Edumacate me boys!


----------



## 69Roadrunner (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm kind of partial to the Hornady One-Shot aerosol. It dries quickly and doesn't leave a sticky residue. Works fine when full length resizing .223 cases. It sure beats having to clean the old fashion case lube that you have to roll the cases in.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

69Roadrunner said:


> I'm kind of partial to the Hornady One-Shot aerosol. It dries quickly and doesn't leave a sticky residue. Works fine when full length resizing .223 cases. It sure beats having to clean the old fashion case lube that you have to roll the cases in.


You ain't the first to tell me that so I picked some up today along with some powder and another 50 shells. I need to find some bullets and my primers should be in by the end of the week. I'll start out by sizing and checking case length. That's the part of the equation I need to work with anyway. The rest of the steps should be a walk in the park.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I agree with the Hornady One Shot. I am not yet loading rifle cartridges but have been using it on 9MM cases for several years. It works great and is not messy like some case lubes. I lay out a pile of cases on a paper towel in a cardboard box then give them a quick spray. It doesn't have to hit all cases all the way around as some gets transferred to the die and therefore lubes cases that didn't get quite enough in the spray process.

Have fun and keep us up to date on your progress.

tumbleweed


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I ordered some bullets from Midway and another decapping pin with a .310 plug. You'd think that since 7.62 is .310 (Russian anyway so I'm lead to believe) the dies would come with the right size pin. By God it came with two pins alright but one is .3075 and the other is .309. What really gets me is in the Lee 2nd addition it list the bullet size as .311. Now all this stuff is Lee........go figure:smt102


----------



## RustyFN (Dec 27, 2006)

I also use One Shot. Just a couple of things. Make sure to shake the can very well before you spray it other wise after the alcohol dries there won't be enough lube and you can stick a case. There are many ways to use it. The easiest way I have found is to put 150 cases or so into a one gallon Ziplok bag. Spray a couple short blasts and mix them around for a minute. Then open and give it another blast and mix for another minute. Then I dump them out, let dry for a couple of minutes and they are good to go. If you spray a case and run it into the die before it dries the case will stick in the die.


----------

